# $250 per Day Dove Hunts in Texas



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

unreal. i had an unsolicited offer by email today from an ******* in south Texas for lodging, 3 meals and 1 day of dove hunting...all for only $250 per day!

i answered back and told him to kiss my *** and stop sending me stupid solicitations any more. of course he was ****** and replied he had lots of guys who had booked his dove hunt for that price and i didn't realize that his deal was a good one!

i countered and told him that proves only one thing......there are more Texans with huge amounts of discretionary income and damn few brains to go with it. better hope these ******** never figured out the beauty of ND!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

hunter 9494 comments

"i countered and told him that proves only one thing......there are more Texans with huge amounts of discretionary income and damn few brains to go with it. better hope these a$$holes never figured out the beauty of 
ND!"

Do you think there could be a Texan on this site?

People in Texas have computers that is where you got your e-mail. I am sure they [being Texans] have figured out the beauty of ND. You should get a job in PR work you have a gift of this type of work!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you think?? :roll:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

so whats your point, i see ads on tv for stuff ill never buy or use every day, i dont call them ********, and tell em theyre stupid.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The point is the fact that the aholes in question resorted to the use of SPAM, which automatically makes them aholes, regardless of the product.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i think 280 is a little paranoid.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay $250 to hunt doves? :lol: I have a better idea, lets all light our hair on fire! It would make just about as much sense.

You know what's even worse? There are people willing to pay that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.pineridgehunting.com/quail.htm

http://www.coveyrise.com/index.cfm/id:9

and they are pen raised and can't really fly wild birds

I can drive 3000 miles round trip to ND hunt wild birds for a week, stay in a hotel for a week eat at the local towns three meals per day for less

and have alot more fun doing it


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bob NO YOU CAN'T! It costs A LOT of money and all the pheasants have died!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Bob NO YOU CAN'T! It costs A LOT of money and all the pheasants have died!


 :lol: 
Thats what you will be saying when I leave ND this year. Dang I cant wait!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> The point is the fact that the aholes in question resorted to the use of SPAM, which automatically makes them aholes, regardless of the product.


i understand that, but i get junk in the mail all the time, i dont send them a reply telling them to blow a goat.

yeah, it seems rediculously overpriced to go dove hunting for $250 a day, but im going on a pig hunt sometime in the next year, and its probably going to cost me more than that. why? because there arent pigs in nebraska, i dont personaly know anyone who has land to hunt on and a place to stay where there are, and i want to. did you guys know new york doesnt have a dove season? im sure there are more states than that, i think maybe michigan also(?), and that the two dove seasons i spent in new york, i would have been willing to pay for the opportunity to hunt.

so now, not only are you guys mad that people would like pay someone to hunt in your state, you think its preposturous that someone would want to hunt anywhere but there.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I got an offer for a penial enlargment for only $3000 today in Texas. I sent the a-hole a message stating he was way over priced, I only paid like $29.95 in the back of some bar out in rural ND, but then again that only lasted for forty-five seconds.

I hope those Texans don't ever find the beauty of a ND tavern, then the price will go up.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

And if the accommodations and food are really first class, $250 a day, just for room and board, isn't all that unreasonable, particularly for an "in season" resort.

Check out what it costs to stay at a first class ski resort during the ski season, and this won't be that bad.

Of course, this presupposes that the place really is first class. It may well be, but there are no guarrantees.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Tank of Gas $40
2 Boxes of Shells $10
20 oz Bottle of Water for me and dog $2.13
Shooting my limit of 15 Doves in 30 minutes. Priceless. I think there prices are a little out there.

Two Tanks of Gas $80
2 Boxes of Shells $10
20 oz Bottle of Water for me and dog $2.13
Motel Room $60
One day trip hunting doves any where in ND Priceless.

Still doesnt ad up! $250 a day doesnt include air fair or gas or milage to get there.

What a joke! uke:

Texan Ranchers = Game Whores


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

if you live in a state with good dove hunting, no **** your not going to pay that, but if you dont, its deffinetily worth it.

and you think a $250 dove hunt is overpriced, why in the hell would you pay $2.13 for a bottle of water?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

2.13 is for a bottle for myself and my dog.(2 bottles of water) Your missing the point you guys could drive somewhere with good dove hunting for less. My point is that is what I pay for a day of dove hunting. You dont need to pay someone to go hunting. I get more enjoyment out of driving around scouting and being sucessful then if I were to pay some Texan for a hunt. I am sure if your state doesnt have good dove hunting then the one next to you does. It could be a hunt for field mice, it doesnt matter. It all comes down to finding where they crap and finding where they eat!!!


----------



## Mailman (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Shoot em (Michael) are you going to live up to the rest of the deal and send me the shells and the stock plate?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i got doves coming out my ears, but its not me thats missing the point. some people have more money than time, and alot of them cant hunt doves anyways, so is it this guys fault for selling them an enjoyable experience? and does it mean they are lazy or stupid to want to just pay one person for lodging, food, guiding and bird cleaning instead of spending the precious little time they have looking for somewhere to hunt, driving to and from the hotel, finding a place to eat, and cleaning there birds?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> and does it mean they are lazy or stupid to want to just pay one person for lodging, food, guiding and bird cleaning instead of spending the precious little time they have looking for somewhere to hunt, driving to and from the hotel, finding a place to eat, and cleaning there birds


Yeah those people aren't hunters, they're shooters. All that stuff stated above is what hunting is all about, so if u take that away, you're just a shooter, not a hunter.
Thats my opinion


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> FULL DAY'S HUNT.....................................$645.00 per person per day
> Includes morning and afternoon hunt, lunch, guides, jeeps, dogs, license and all birds killed at no extra charge.


But Covey Rise will kill all the birds at no extra charge.

I think I can ring the neck of my own doves/quail.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL
You boys think that's bad you should try to read all of these dumb A$$ ND locals talk about things they know nothing about, my favorite part will be in the next 10 or 20 years when none of you can hunt your own state because you never bothered to invest any of your money into getting your own land. Why do you think Texas people are willing to pay that much? It's because, down there you ether pay the piper or hang up your guns. Very few Texas boys own there own land, rich companies like oil and lumber own it all and everything is posted. State land down south??? Well if you got balls enough to walk around out there with a gun during deer hunting season then you're a braver man then I am. Ever heard of a deer lease before??? If not go to Texas and ask about them, then start driving north from there and look into hunting in all the other states, by the time you get home again I bet you head for the bank to take out a loan for your own land. But then again why bother with any of that, you boys just keep sitting on you're A$$'s talking about how good it is in ND and complain about all the NR's you have to deal with every season. Just makes it cheaper for all those NR's that know about ND that much cheaper to buy. The one thing you boys don't understand is what's headed our way. If you did understand then you would spend more time on this form securing your hunting PRIVILEGES and less time complaining.

Oh and have any of you seen the sort of hunt they are talking about?? The sky is FULL of them!!! It's amazing and well worth a trip once in your life.

Well happy hunting


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's a little combination dove and grouse hunt from last weekend. Freelance all the way, baby!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> But then again why bother with any of that, you boys just keep sitting on you're A$$'s talking about how good it is in ND and complain about all the NR's you have to deal with every season.


We as sportsmen, already have taken preemptive measures to control the problem (See State of MN v. State of ND, re: non-resident land purchases and regulations, see also the blocked Crosslands land purchase by state of ND). Each year, many of us put in our time to contact our legislators and officials to make sure our voices are heard - that HUNTING AND FISHING WILL NOT BE SOLD TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER! That wildlife will ALWAYS remain property of the general public. Go shake your magic 8-ball, do some research and see a different future for ND, your reply is hazy now...try again later. :lol:

Oh and you apparently have missed the extremely successful PLOTS program producing 1,000,000 acres for hunters to access in ND. :eyeroll: Of course, it has only been around for 9 years or so.



> you're A$$'s


http://www.wikihow.com/Use-You're-and-Your
http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/ ... apost.html


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

how much does the state pay for the p.l.o.t.s land anyway? with corn prices where thay are at right now i cant see anybody giveing land up for less then $1100 an acre.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What do PLOTS and corn prices have to do with each other???

Corn fields can and are in PLOTS.

You must mean CRP and corn fields and the state has nothing to do with that.....Feds control CRP.


----------

